# when to let go of baby pigeons?



## baby pigeons (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello!

I got two baby pigeons (rock pigeons) in a nest on the ground near the stairs. Since nobody was taking them home and i felt they would die off, i took them in. That time they were probably 3-4 weeks old. After about 48 hours of trying, they started to peck at grains (pearl millet). Since they were hungry, they started eating though they weren't old enough to eat. They are healthy up till now. 
Now it's been 23 days since they are with me. So about 40-45 days old. I want to fly them off and hope they will find the other pigeons and be with them. 

Are they old enough to be left out? And should i let them out? Can i hope they will be well? Will they come back? because I don't want them to. Their parents are also around somewhere, but will they find/ recognize them? (IF so, that would be the best). Since there are a lot of pigeons they will be okay, right? I am planning to leave them out this weekend, guessing they are old enough and flying safely. I don't want them to depend on me/this house because there won't be anyone home for a few weeks etc. I only took them because otherwise they would be dead.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i think you should wait another 10-15 days, so that they would be around two months old, thats a safe time to release babies. but if you will not be there to take care of them, then you should consider releasing them. are they flying, eating, drinking normally?? which state are you from?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring for them.

They are not old enough to be let out, until they are flying well on their own and eating well on their own (which you mentioned).

Have you allowed them to practice flying in an empty enclosed room or area where they are safe? Please do so, they need to get good at flying and using their wings.

Have you allowed them to bathe? They need to build up the powder so they are not looking like drowned rats when it rains. Offer them some bathing and sunshine to get their feathers ready for outdoors.

Check out this link too: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html *


----------



## baby pigeons (Mar 17, 2016)

ok, I could wait 2 more weeks, they are eating and drinking well. They can fly up to the ceiling but since they are only flying inside the house, i can't tell how strong they are. - am from Gujarat state.


----------



## baby pigeons (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Nare, Skyeking for your timely advice.. Let them be a little more stronger

I bathe them once a week. They don't want to take bath everyday..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Glad to hear the are enjoying their bathing (you don't have to force them, they usually love to bathe on their own) and eating well, thank you so much for helping them.

Since they are practicing flying and eating well, I think two weeks sounds fine.*


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yes. when the time comes, realese them in a flock of wild pigeons, they wont come back. pigeons dont bath everyday, once or twice a week is fine, just provide them with a pan they will bath on their own.
also give them some calcium so that their bones can get strong enough to fly. ask for cipcal 500 in medical stores. one tablet is enough for 2 weeks.cut each tablet into 8 pieces and give them one piece down the throat once a week.


----------

